# Officially divorced!



## COguy

It happened. Took almost 2 years but it's over.

People would say I will feel sad when it's done. NOPE. Super happy and excited. Celebrated with some carrot cake and shooting.

It will be nice to be on the road to having money again, and knowing that I won't have to move anymore.


----------



## Pictureless

Congratulations! I'm wishing you happiness.


----------



## Openminded

Yes, life on the other side is good. Glad you made it. 

I was thrilled the day I realized I was in complete control of my life for the first time ever. That feeling hasn't gone away yet and it's been six wonderful months.


----------



## pidge70




----------



## arbitrator

*CoGuy: The Court Room gavel fell for me here in Central Texas just a couple of months ago after an near 2-year battle!

Let's go get us some libations and celebrate!*


----------



## synthetic

Congratulations man! You deserve much better than that lost soul you took in as a wife.


----------



## Conrad

COguy said:


> It happened. Took almost 2 years but it's over.
> 
> People would say I will feel sad when it's done. NOPE. Super happy and excited. Celebrated with some carrot cake and shooting.
> 
> It will be nice to be on the road to having money again, and knowing that I won't have to move anymore.


She had one of the more spectacular freak-outs I've ever heard about.


----------



## Dollystanford

Welcome to the club, it's awesome


----------



## Jellybeans

Welcome to the other side, homie! 

I hope your future is bright and filled with lots of joy and LOOOVE.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Congrats!! :smthumbup:


----------



## vi_bride04

....uh oh time to join the singles thread!


----------



## Jellybeans

vi_bride04 said:


> ....uh oh time to join the singles thread!


The funnest place in all of TAM Land!


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Jellybeans said:


> The funnest place in all of TAM Land!


But...is he ready??


----------



## COguy

I won't be joining the singles thread. For one, I'm a bad bad man and was already dating before the divorce was over. Second, you ladies are ravenous predators and I want no part of that


----------



## 3Xnocharm

COguy said:


> I won't be joining the singles thread. For one, I'm a bad bad man and was already dating before the divorce was over. Second, you ladies are ravenous predators and I want no part of that


We arent all hooking up with each other there! lol! (are we???)


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Congrats! 

I wasn't sad, either. I wasn't sure what I'd feel - perhaps relief? Instead I felt nothing. It was very 'meh'. It was merely paperwork - I felt a lot like I do after getting the car inspected - another check mark on the 'to do' list.


----------

